# Khan goes under the knife on Wed!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

so I'm trying to be a "Big Girl" and not freak out over any of this. For the past few months Khan has had some lumps in what I affectionately call his "Turkey Neck" I truly don't know exactly when they showed up, which is very unlike me. If I were to guestimate, it was right after he got his last and final vaccine. He had a horrible allergic reaction to it (yes they split it up, and I told the Dr. I wasn't wanting to give it; but yes I did anyway!) Because he had an allergic reaction, we gave him a steroid to calm his system down, that however didn't help with these lumps. We also gave him a few days of antibiotics, and those didn't help so now we are going to go in and take them out and send them to the lab. We are pretty sure they are nothing because they are not attached to anything; but rather than to wait and hope, I opted to have them sent in for analysis. They are all kind of clustered together, so the doctor may end up taking them all. If that's the case Khan will leave and look like he went in for a Chin Lift!! LOL!! I'm not too worried; but as Wed. gets closer, I'm sure I will be!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so basically he's getting some plastic surgery to keep his good looks? 

don't freak. you're doing this for khan's benefit. you're a good mommy.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> so basically he's getting some plastic surgery to keep his good looks?
> 
> don't freak. you're doing this for khan's benefit. you're a good mommy.


Thanks Re!! Yes, that's EXACTLY what I'm saying!! LOL!! It's just too bad all the other dogs are really going to be jealous now!! Cuz he's pretty dang handsome, so this is just going to really put him over the top!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure he'll be fine! And you won't have to feel those bumps and worry about them.

Snorkels has a pretty large lump on her chest. It looks like a giant boob. It's been aspirated and is just fatty tissue, so since she's got heart disease and anesthesia is very dangerous for her that booby is going to be there until she dies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Khan will do just fine! Don't worry about it too much if possible. I know how hard it is to have pets go under anesthesia...I see it every day but its still MUCH, MUCH harder when its my own animals. 

I tend to air on the side of caution and be very aggressive with mass removals. I see people not put a lot of thought into masses and then they turn out to be cancer. PLEASE keep us posted on how your sweet boy does!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

We'll all be thinking of Khan, but he will be fine :biggrin: but keep us updated all the same!



xellil said:


> Snorkels has a pretty large lump on her chest. It looks like a giant boob. It's been aspirated and is just fatty tissue, so since she's got heart disease and anesthesia is very dangerous for her that booby is going to be there until she dies.


haha, I love snorkels more and more every time you tell us something new about her... what a character... with a big boob...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I hope everything goes well with surgery, good luck!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is that an excuse for a makeover, like how celebrities claim a "deviated septum" and come out with a whole new nose? LOL just kidding. I am sure he will do fine. Willow has some lumps and bumps that are just fatty tissue. How long ago did he have vaccines? They can cause lumps that last a LONG time.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> I'm sure he'll be fine! And you won't have to feel those bumps and worry about them.
> 
> Snorkels has a pretty large lump on her chest. It looks like a giant boob. It's been aspirated and is just fatty tissue, so since she's got heart disease and anesthesia is very dangerous for her that booby is going to be there until she dies.


LOL!! I just wish there was a LOVE button instead of a Like.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Is that an excuse for a makeover, like how celebrities claim a "deviated septum" and come out with a whole new nose? LOL just kidding. I am sure he will do fine. Willow has some lumps and bumps that are just fatty tissue. How long ago did he have vaccines? They can cause lumps that last a LONG time.


He had the vaccines mid to late summer last year. The one first one didn't affect him, it was the Lepto part that did him in. I should have never let him have it; but at the same time I love and trust my vet. Woulda, Shoulda, Coulda's don't help in why or how he got them. I just know that I won't let that be a reason of turning into something more serious!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Khan said:


> He had the vaccines mid to late summer last year. The one first one didn't affect him, it was the Lepto part that did him in. I should have never let him have it; but at the same time I love and trust my vet. Woulda, Shoulda, Coulda's don't help in why or how he got them. I just know that I won't let that be a reason of turning into something more serious!


I got lepto shots for my dog also, and like you I also really like my vet. Once you get this done you don't have to worry about it any more.

Is he going to wear the cone or is it in a spot he can't reach?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> I got lepto shots for my dog also, and like you I also really like my vet. Once you get this done you don't have to worry about it any more.
> 
> Is he going to wear the cone or is it in a spot he can't reach?


I'm not sure what he's going to have on. It is under his neck, so the cone I'm sure is out; but he will still be able to reach it with his foot so they have to have some way of protecting it??


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to give you an update on Khan. Doctor Rick removed ALL of them. There was a cluster of several and then he found a couple smaller ones a little higher up. He is really not sure what to make of them. He thinks maybe he was born with them. We should know the results in a couple weeks. For now, he has about a 6-8 inch incision on his neck. I was trying to get a picture but he's not wanting anything to do with that! He's pretty uncomfortable, as I guess anyone would be with a 8" gash in their neck!! There is nothing covering it, and it hasn't been "weeping" too bad. I'm pretty confident he won't be messing with it while it's so sore; but I'm wondering what's going to happen when it starts to heal and itch!? How do I keep him from scratching it!!??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Khan said:


> Just wanted to give you an update on Khan. Doctor Rick removed ALL of them. There was a cluster of several and then he found a couple smaller ones a little higher up. He is really not sure what to make of them. He thinks maybe he was born with them. We should know the results in a couple weeks. For now, he has about a 6-8 inch incision on his neck. I was trying to get a picture but he's not wanting anything to do with that! He's pretty uncomfortable, as I guess anyone would be with a 8" gash in their neck!! There is nothing covering it, and it hasn't been "weeping" too bad. I'm pretty confident he won't be messing with it while it's so sore; but I'm wondering what's going to happen when it starts to heal and itch!? How do I keep him from scratching it!!??


Glad he came through the surgery ok! And hopefully all those things are gone, whatever they were. I also wonder how you're going to keep him from scratching - but maybe he won't. Dogs heal so much faster than we do. I had a dog that got a toe amputated and it never seemed to itch at all - he never wore a cone.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad he's ok. I've had several lumps and bumps removed from Turtle and she has never had to were a cone. She even had a tub in once I had to drain, not sure why she gets these things.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad he is doing okay! Toby goes under the knife next Friday, waiting for his bile acids results. 

On cones. Tuffy had one for his dew claw removal and neutering. I took it off after a day. Toby swallowed a rock as a pup. Was cut open to remove it, pretty well his whole abdomen, as he weight about 10 pounds. Came home with him with his cone on and he was just whining and miserable. I took the cone off and he was much happier. It's funny the things you remember .. he was so sick. I was hooking Tuffy up to go for our evening walk. Suddenly Toby came flying to the doorway, very insistent on coming along. Things that just warm your heart, and also realize, how important some things from their perspective.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Khan said:


> Just wanted to give you an update on Khan. Doctor Rick removed ALL of them. There was a cluster of several and then he found a couple smaller ones a little higher up. He is really not sure what to make of them. He thinks maybe he was born with them. We should know the results in a couple weeks. For now, he has about a 6-8 inch incision on his neck. I was trying to get a picture but he's not wanting anything to do with that! He's pretty uncomfortable, as I guess anyone would be with a 8" gash in their neck!! There is nothing covering it, and it hasn't been "weeping" too bad. I'm pretty confident he won't be messing with it while it's so sore; but I'm wondering what's going to happen when it starts to heal and itch!? How do I keep him from scratching it!!??


no, no collar for khan....we had a cat once who scratched his ears bloody because of the state they were in....so we gauzed his feet...

not sure what you're going to be able to do with khan...maybe put socks on..at least those can be washed....and it decreases the chances that his claws will catch on something.

oh....super happy he's doing okay


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!
I've thought about the socks, and maybe securing them with first aid tape. I'm sure he will completely hate that!! When Bonzi had his surgery we were worried about his back foot, and we gauze/taped it. It only lasted for about a day, then when he walked it was like a little kid trying to walk in his dads shoes, it would flap around!!
So here are Before and After pictures.

It's not the prettiest of incisions; but when he found the smaller ones higher up, he told me he wanted to use the same incision. The good news is they are all gone!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes! Poor Khan - I hope that heals fast.

We have put socks on Rebel. We got infant socks and then wrapped them all the way up his leg with that elastic stuff so he can't twitch them off. We haven't had to do it since he started raw food, thank goodness - he would lick big sores on his feet.

And since my husband got them at the dollar store, sometimes he would have pretty pink ruffles or lace around the top of his socks.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> Yikes! Poor Khan - I hope that heals fast.
> 
> We have put socks on Rebel. We got infant socks and then wrapped them all the way up his leg with that elastic stuff so he can't twitch them off. We haven't had to do it since he started raw food, thank goodness - he would lick big sores on his feet.
> 
> And since my husband got them at the dollar store, sometimes he would have pretty pink ruffles or lace around the top of his socks.


I know right!! I took this this morning, and it did look better then it did on Wed. night; but dang, it's a serious gash!! When I got home today, he seemed to feel a little better. He still is trying to figure out the best way to lay down without it hurting. I feel so bad, since his most natural way of laying down is all stretched out on his back with his legs all sprawled out. I'm guessing that with his neck outstretched like that it hurts, so he now has to lay in a little ball with his head kinda turned to the side keeping that skin loose.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww. That's sad. Hopefully by tomorrow he'll feel better. It's always weird to me how they never bandage stitches on dogs, but I've hever had one with a bandage. It would feel better to me cover it up.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man that's one big cute poor Khan. Well as long as it won't get to dirty I think the air will help it heal.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, poor Khan, that looks sore. I do know dogs seem to heal so much quicker than we do, maybe is psychological on our part, I don't know, but I hope he's (and you) is feeling a lot better today. Glad everything turned out good and they managed to get them all out. Hate it when our dogs are sick or hurt.


----------

